# Home Loans



## Varesh

Hi all

We have just been granted visa 189. Looking to move to Perth in September 18. 

Is there anyway of getting a home loan whilst still in the UK or do we have to have found a job and then apply for a home loan in Australia. 

Ideally we don't want to move out to a rented accommodation and then have to move again. 

Thank you


----------



## diptizanpure

Hi there. Congrats on getting your visa. I and my spouse have also applied for 189 visa in December 2017 and still our application status is showing as 'Received'.

Can you please tell me based on your experience about the time that it took for getting your visa, just so that I can get an idea?


----------



## stevescott1983

Varesh said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have just been granted visa 189. Looking to move to Perth in September 18.
> 
> Is there anyway of getting a home loan whilst still in the UK or do we have to have found a job and then apply for a home loan in Australia.
> 
> Ideally we don't want to move out to a rented accommodation and then have to move again.
> 
> Thank you


Have you found out anything about this?

We relocate in November, plan to initially rent, however are curious as to what our options are for getting home loans.

Part of the reason I'm curious now is that we are renewing our home loan here in Canada next month. I'm thinking maybe taking out equity here at a good rate IF its better than Australian rates.


----------



## Jackson Tai

Hi Everyone,

Congrats on getting your visa approved!
In Western Australia, financial institutions only require you to show proof of ongoing income every month. As long as you can show this through your bank statements to that financial institution, you can get a home loan. Do note, this advice is only for PRs and Citizens only.
If you do not hold a PR and are not a citizen, there is a different threshold.

*If you're looking to buy a new home in Australia, these things can take up to 3 months*
Finding the right home, the right price, the right home loan and so on can take a while. After that, when it comes to purchasing your dream home and carrying out due diligence, this can take up to a month or two.

I recommend finding a temporary home rental before you arrive. You can go to a platform called Rentality which allows you to book a temporary home rental without the need for inspecting. I had used it before when I first arrived in Australia and it was smooth. If you find nothing that suits you, just sign up and they would keep you updated of any new listings.


----------



## siva121

Hey there I love to move to Australia soon and I am glad that is there really any rental home's and how much it actually costs.


----------



## Riley

Since the Australian Royal Commission into banking and other financial institutions, home loan conditions have really tightened up. You can look at the bank websites for more details but would you really want to commit to buying a property that you've not even seen?


----------



## rickfromaustralia

Riley said:


> Since the Australian Royal Commission into banking and other financial institutions, home loan conditions have really tightened up. You can look at the bank websites for more details but would you really want to commit to buying a property that you've not even seen?


Couldnt agree more with that


----------



## EnglishTea

*Home Loan*

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping someone can advise. My other half is Australian, we are in the process of applying for my De-Facto visa.
He has lived in the UK for the past 5 years and worried when he gets back to Australia his lack of credit history will be a problem. 
What sort of evidence do the banks require for a home loan?

Thanks,
E T


----------

